# I got busted last night yall



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

Got charged with cultivation of marijuana and resisting arrest.  My beligerant drunk landlord called the cops cause she was wasted and thought someone was trying to break into the building and they had a gun which is complete bull.  I had just started trimming my Chem OG plant when she came to the door and accused my girlfriend and I of being drug dealers.  We grow only for ourselves and never have company over so I dont know why she thinks we are dealers.  We both work full time and have a two year old girl so we are both busy and only really smoke in the evenings when our day is windeing down.  I am no criminal.  Nowadays for fun I take my daughter to the playground or bring her to the dog park or beach.  I am just an ordinary guy that likes to smoke bud.  My landlords drinking is much more dangerous than my smoking but some people are just closed minded about this stuff.   She is from Great Britain and drinks like a fish so I figured she would most likely be cool with smoking.  She had no idea about the plants she could just smell it every day when we smoked it and I think she was so trashed last night that she didnt even know what she was doing.  I would be surprised if she remembers any of it today.  So anyways, once she said the cops were coming I ran straight to the tent pulled them all out of the dirt and ran down the back hallway and out into the ally way.  I ran around the front of the building and there was a cop about five feet away at my front door.  I just ran as fast as I could with a handfull of plants around the building and down a side street and the cop was yelling from behind.  I quickly realised I wasnt wearing shoes and I was running on a tar road with a bunch of pebbles and i knew I was screwed.  So I stopped and they arrested me without a word but first they had to sit on me for 20 minutes and push my face into the tar with his hand and his knee drove into my back and I could barely breath(I have pretty bad asthma).  Embarressed in front of the whole F-ing neighborhood.   Then they put me in the cop car cuffed and didnt put a seatbelt on me.  Its illegal in Maine to not have a seat belt on.  They took me to jail without telling me my rights or telling me what the charges were.   I got charged with cultivation of marijuana and resisting arrest.  They counted the two branches that I was trimming as two whole seperate plants.  So needless to say the indoor op is shut down.  They havent come back with the warrent yet like they said but the place is clean now.  Thank god for the the great outdoors in Maine.:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 9, 2011)

Ahhh, so sorry to hear that brother! And that you were mistreated by the cops as well Sounds like your landlord is a real piece of work.
Maybe some day we will win this stupid war against our freedom.
My thoughts are with you and yours, take care man.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Dr.  This may slow me down but it will not stop me.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear Maine.  Best thoughts and wishes for you and yours in the days ahead.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude,

thats seriously effed up, man. I hope this gets resolved quickly and w/o much pain. I'm really sorry to hear about your misfortune. If you need any advice/support just ask, bud. Lawyer up, NORML has links to the info u need.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Sounds like your landlord is a real piece of work.


 


You have no idea brother.  One night my girl and I were watching tv on the couch in our underwear, we look over and our door knob is turning back and forth and somebody is trying to get in.  I thought somebody was trying to brake in so I open the door ready to knock somebody out and shes rolling around on the floor in the hallway wasted and some poor guy that she brought home from the bar was trying to get into our apartment thinking it was hers.  She lives on a completely diff floor than me.  She gets so drunk that she has no control over what she is doing and is just blacked out.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune brother.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

I will def be checking out NORML


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh what a bummer, I just hope they don't get child services involved etc. Your in my prayers friend and I hope anybody else that rents etc. takes a long look at this situation. I keep seeing this happen over and over with landlords, or the people below me. When I got popped, I was lucky, work never found out, I had 26 years vested in my work, i've seen guys fired with 30 years over a doobie.Anyway, I'd move,and with my wonderful personality, I'd probably stiff her for a couple months rent and tell her why.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

Erase EVERYTHING off your hardrive. ASAP, remove all tracks here dude. not to protect us. they can use those photos on your comp in court.
Good Luck and start getting your system cleaned out.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> You have no idea brother. One night my girl and I were watching tv on the couch in our underwear, we look over and our door knob is turning back and forth and somebody is trying to get in. I thought somebody was trying to brake in so I open the door ready to knock somebody out and shes rolling around on the floor in the hallway wasted and some poor guy that she brought home from the bar was trying to get into our apartment thinking it was hers. She gets so drunk that she has no control over what she is doing and is just blacked out.


freakin worthless two-faced drunk! Especially selfrighteous alcoholics. PPl that can't handle their drug of choice (whatever it may b) peeve me seriously. that just sucks, dude. 

Here's to a better tomorrow for u n yours, bud. :joint:

They can use a sort of thumb drive to duplicate the contents then unerase it at their leasure. GET RID OF YOUR COMPUTER OR TAKE IT TO A SAFE UNRELATED HOUSE.

or just pull the hard drive.



			
				SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Oh what a bummer, I just hope they don't get child services involved etc. Your in my prayers friend and I hope anybody else that rents etc. takes a long look at this situation. I keep seeing this happen over and over with landlords, or the people below me. When I got popped, I was lucky, work never found out, I had 26 years vested in my work, i've seen guys fired with 30 years over a doobie.Anyway, I'd move,and with my wonderful personality, I'd probably stiff her for a couple months rent and tell her why.


and that's what I was reluctant to bring up as well...effin CPS..gah!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 9, 2011)

make sure your tent had a lock on it for when they come back so a child endangerment charge is not tacked onto the current charges---take pictures of everything---


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 9, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> You have no idea brother. One night my girl and I were watching tv on the couch in our underwear, we look over and our door knob is turning back and forth and somebody is trying to get in. I thought somebody was trying to brake in so I open the door ready to knock somebody out and shes rolling around on the floor in the hallway wasted and some poor guy that she brought home from the bar was trying to get into our apartment thinking it was hers. She lives on a completely diff floor than me. She gets so drunk that she has no control over what she is doing and is just blacked out.


 Does she drive, the woman is obviously a alcoholic on the edge of real trouble, she needs help.Have you discussed her behavior with her? It's so sad that you've become one of her victoms, I gotta wonder how many others shes hurt.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 9, 2011)

that's terrible maine, pay the lawyer not the gov.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Erase EVERYTHING off your hardrive. ASAP, remove all tracks here dude. not to protect us. they can use those photos on your comp in court.
> Good Luck and start getting your system cleaned out.


 
My laptop is no longer at home and I will be doing a cleaning tonight.  Maine is pretty relaxed on marijuana and its only a misdemeanor for up to 99 plants.  They got me with four small plants and two branches.  I think I can prob just pay some fines and be done with this.  I am trying to be optimistic right now though. It was obviously for personal use and my girl has Chrones disease and arthritis so she totally qualifies for a card here but just doesnt want her name on list for the feds to get.  Even though I am not legal I have gone by the guidelines as if I did have a card.  I think when it comes to sentencing I have a better defense compared to someone that got busted with 99 plants and was doing it for dealing.  Now ive just got to find a good lawyer.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 9, 2011)

man ... i don't even know what to say. best luck maine.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> My laptop is no longer at home and I will be doing a cleaning tonight. Maine is pretty relaxed on marijuana and its only a misdemeanor for up to 99 plants. They got me with four small plants and two branches. I think I can prob just pay some fines and be done with this. I am trying to be optimistic right now though. It was obviously for personal use and my girl has Chrones disease and arthritis so she totally qualifies for a card here but just doesnt want her name on list for the feds to get. Even though I am not legal I have gone by the guidelines as if I did have a card. I think when it comes to sentencing I have a better defense compared to someone that got busted with 99 plants and was doing it for dealing. Now ive just got to find a good lawyer.


 
that's the same reason I fly below radar so to speak...I have more then enuff qualifying conditions...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh man Maine, that is so terrible. I am glad you are ok. Hows your face and back?
This situation sucks in so many ways. Hang in there and know we care.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is the info from NORML about Maine:

5 plants or less class E misdemeanor 6 months $1,000 
5 - 100 plants class D misdemeanor 1 year $2,000 
100 - 500 plants class C felony 5 years $5,000 
More than 500 plants class B felony 10 years $20,000 

-If you are a first time offender with no criminal history I seriously doubt there would be any jail time.  Either way if you had less than 100 plants there shold be no felony charges.  

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I have done a few years in prison but that was like 8 years ago.  I completed all my probabion and everything 8 years ago and havnt been in trouble since.  I was addicted to pain medication and other stuff that is much worse than mj.  Ive been clean off that stuff since May 27 2003 and now just smoke bud.  I really only had four plants and two branches so that should qualify me for a class E misdemeanor.


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck bro and be glad you don't live in NJ or FL.....if your landlord drives I wld wait till the next time she gets tanked up and call the cops on her...maybe some DWI karma for her.

I wld think you shld be safe from any jail time after looking at your states sentencing guidelines.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

and you know they always political name up the sentencings and try to scare you but rarely do you get spanked with the max sentence.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> and you know they always political name up the sentencings and try to scare you but rarely do you get spanked with the max sentence.


depends on the judge. Unless you go to trial. Then it depends on your jury.
Man wished i had those laws. 1 plant is a felony in my state and 1 yr min.. If I get another simple poss. I get a year. 
misdemeanor charges its a judgement call to have a lawyer. mine screwed me and would have been better off going on my own, but felony get a lawyer.
The resisting arrest might bite you in the butt.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 9, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> You have no idea brother.  One night my girl and I were watching tv on the couch in our underwear, we look over and our door knob is turning back and forth and somebody is trying to get in.  I thought somebody was trying to brake in so I open the door ready to knock somebody out and shes rolling around on the floor in the hallway wasted and some poor guy that she brought home from the bar was trying to get into our apartment thinking it was hers.  She lives on a completely diff floor than me.  She gets so drunk that she has no control over what she is doing and is just blacked out.



Yikes. That's really scary man! Obviously a move is in order, hopefully you can find a nice chill spot and eventually one day do your thing.
From the sounds of it, Maine isn't the worst spot to get busted. Since you are obviously just growing for personal, hopefully they will take that into consideration and go easy on you. Again, take care and keep us posted if you can.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 9, 2011)

DADGUM!!  Sorry to hear about that Maine.  To heck withthat drunken land lady..............more like "land "witch"!!!!!!  I don't know if it will help your case, but when you go to court, definitely mention the Miranda rights and the seat belt part of your arrest.  I don't know if it will help your case, but hopefully the cops will get a good tongue lashing.  Dude, just remember you and your fam are good people.  I just hope that land lady doesn't decide to go drunk driving and kill someone.  She's doing her body no good by drinking.  While she's long gone (dead) from cirrhosis of the liver, ya'll will be living happy healthy lives.  I know this is a real strain on you and your family.  It's some serious stuffand I'm not trying to make light of the situation by my sarcasm.  It's just I hate people like that witch.  Old drunken, nosy witchs annoy the hell outta me.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, that's terrible Maine. So sorry for you and your family. That just sucks. Keep your head up. I'm sure it will all work itself out. Good luck man.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I hate to sound ugly but there's nothing worse in my opinion than a hypocrite drunk snitch. I'd be sooo tempted to snitch but I just hate putting out bad mojo like that. Best of luck.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good luck bro and be glad you don't live in NJ or FL.....if your landlord drives I wld wait till the next time she gets tanked up and call the cops on her...maybe some DWI karma for her.
> 
> I wld think you shld be safe from any jail time after looking at your states sentencing guidelines.


 
Very sorry to hear of your troubles Maine, keep yur head up.

I am not someone who seeks revenge very often, but when the situation calls for it, im in.

I would nail this lady, im not talking physical violence or anything that would get you in more trouble, but i would carefully pick my moment and get her back, HL has a good idea, she messed with you in your home, thats not rite, and one bad turn deserves another.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 9, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Very sorry to hear of your troubles Maine, keep yur head up.
> 
> I am not someone who seeks revenge very often, but when the situation calls for it, im in.
> 
> I would nail this lady, im not talking physical violence or anything that would get you in more trouble, but i would carefully pick my moment and get her back, HL has a good idea, she messed with you in your home, thats not rite, and one bad turn deserves another.



_I like the way you think dman1234  I totally agree with you!_


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2011)

yea,...._"An eye for an eye"_
....and pretty soon the whole world is blind..

    I'm sure you're bitter MH, but IMO no reason to stoop to her level.  Allow good o' karma to work her wonder..
  Kinda' strange to see pot smokers advcating/promoting "snitching".  and if I'm not mistaken, some of the same pot smokers that had a REAL problem with a member 'snitching' to me about misconduct and rule violations on our forum..

"pot=kettle=black"...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

Be extremely subtle, even to the point of  formlessness. Be extremely mysterious, even to the point of  soundlessness. Thereby you can be the director of the opponent's fate.-Sun Tzu

Justice means minding one's own business and not meddling with other men's concerns.-Plato

The best revenge is to be unlike him who performed the injury. and To refrain from imitation is the best revenge.-Marcus Aurelius

-----------------------
Revenge when you are young is one thing. Often not understood what Justice is. It took me to older to understand Justice. not in the govt. sense. but what Justice is.

If I was going to set someone up. Would the intent be to inflict damage? whether legal/personal/emotional/physical? Or would true Justice being addressing the real issue. That being her drinking. Set her up so she lands in rehab. If your going to waste energy at least try to make the enemy a better person so she will leave others alone as well.

Just stoned and thinking about all the revenge talk.

I got reasons to kill someone. real hardcore reasons I won't talk about (I'd be #1 suspect tho overnight)...but 

I got more pleasure watching that person suffer the Karma that they brought upon themselves (with quiet steady help from me over the years...real easy to mark a persons rep with employers and things without being found out and 100% legal). Thats true pure spite, contempt, and hatred. I just sit back and get my reports sent to me of that persons situation and that is enough for me. Whole life ruined just like they ruined mine....but I have rebuilt mine, theirs is marked for life. they are free....but not free. but over the years I have started to pity him. There is no bad in good. There is no good in bad. Just another lost soul and I feel a little damned myself. Trust me...don't make someone a hobby. It takes a little part of whats left each time, but you never stop. It's its own drug. I adopted the Sun Tzu concept of warfare though. If you're gonna be cold hearted...be cold hearted. I don't recommend it though. The Karma I have reaped payment will be due upon the next life. 

but everyone gotta do what they gotta do. just some food for thought is all.
Good Luck Maine glad the laws are light up there.
Also glad you got your data sorted


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2011)

I am sorry but I don't see it that way at all....she drives drunk she is risking innocent people's lives. Big difference in my book then snitching on someone growing and hurting no one at all.  If she is truly as bad drinking wise as mh says then she needs to be stopped as far as driving goes. 
You can't paint it all in such broad strokes....I wld hve no problem taking her license to drive away. Wld lose zero sleep.  Jmo


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Kinda' strange to see pot smokers advcating/promoting "snitching". and if I'm not mistaken, some of the same pot smokers that had a REAL problem with a member 'snitching' to me about misconduct and rule violations on our forum..
> 
> "pot=kettle=black"...


 
when you posted that only me and hungarian had replied, hungarian hasnt been here long enough, and i've never complained to you about anyone ever, so im not sure who yur talking about.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 9, 2011)

Drunk driver i would have no hesitation calling the police and GRASSING her up.
An eye for an eye in my world is the only way.
Lol
Hope ya ok maine and tell ya landlord i said she is a disgrace to the united kingdom.
Btw she was rolling around wasted on the floor outside you door sounds just like my kinda woman.
Only joking btw.
T4


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2011)

ahhh... IC.. it's okay to snitch "if" it befits [/i]'your'[/i]  agenda, criteria...  if 'you' feel it justified.. She probably felt "justified" at the time at least..
.....interesting     I'm sorry we don't fully agree too hammy. :ignore: 

Now, .. there ARE a few things that I would probably seek pure, unadulterated, revenge for. But it would be strictly for "my" viewing and participating pleasure....

Maine.. I AM sorry for your luck. But as bad as it seems, it will get better. And you "gotta" believe that, or your doomed.. 
I'm betting an attorney is going to tell you to "get your card now!". "Do not pass go" Do not collect $200" .. just get cards to make you _"LEGAL"_


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2011)

Report the landlord to immigration. Even if she is legal she's certainly going to get some hassle. If she has kids report her for child endangerment for being an alcoholic.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 9, 2011)

Crazy.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

> Now, .. there ARE a few things that I would probably seek pure,  unadulterated, revenge for. But it would be strictly for "my" viewing  and participating pleasure....


yep creativity and longevity of the "punishment" are key elements to ensure maximum gratifying experience.

Crap to heck with the list...give me a chance to be legal and I'd be all for it.
It is always better to use whatever legal resource you can get.


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm sorry we don't fully agree too hammy. :ignore:



It's all good Hick...I will be the first one to admit my view is jaded.
Losing 3 close friends in two separate incidents years apart can do that...all 3 lost their lives to a drunk behind the wheel. 1 was a passenger in a car and the other two did nothing wrong except walk home one night.
Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It's all good Hick...I will be the first one to admit my view is jaded.
> Losing 3 close friends in two separate incidents years apart can do that...all 3 lost their lives to a drunk behind the wheel. 1 was a passenger in a car and the other two did nothing wrong except walk home one night.
> Makes me sick to my stomach.



And to be  fair, I can understand that.  Drunk driving is definitely not a victim-less crime..
I'm sorry for your loss. .


----------



## nova564t (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Maine, hope all goes well and you find a new place to live soon, I would suggest Colorado!!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been living in this place for about seven months and have smoked every day Ive been here.  She has known that I smoked the whole time and has never had a bad thing to say to me.  She has always been a very nice woman and I very rarely see her.  I guess she went through a rough breakup and has locked herself in her apt and just drinks constantly.  Outside of her door there is hundreds of empty wine bottles.  I think she was out of her mind and had no idea what she was doing.  All of the cops were laughing their asses off and making fun of her because she was so drunk and nobody could get a straight storey out of her.  Then she changed her storey, said she never called the cops and locked them out of the building and thats how it ended.  A warrent would be useless to them now.  We have a few local politicions that are trying to get marijuana completely legal in maine and put like a 7% sales tax on it.  Soon enough it will be legal and yes I am going to be trying to get my card asap now.  I have cronic pain in my lower back where I have had a pilonydal abcess for the past 12 years.  I have had multiple surgeries,missed a few years of work because of it, and been sliced open in the er a couple more times to drain it but it never goes away.   I think its so funny how they will prescribe you some opiate like percocet or oxys with no problem but nobody wants to write a script for mj.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have any of those medical records you can get one no problem! Just pulled up on the info site of dispensaries and dr's I've looked at and it has Maine, but clicking on Dr's goes to detroit's list for some reason. I'm sure with a little searching online you can find a clinic, or care center solely focused on MMJ. Good luck man. 
I know being "guilty", having plants in your appt, it was the first reaction to grab em and run. Looking back, maybe a talk with the cops pointing at the drunk *** landlord falling over would have ended in a minute, and you'd still have the girls. Sorry if that seems rude to say now. It has just happened to me with other things in the past, maybe its good for us all to think of if this ever should happen to any of us in the future. 
Again, best of luck with the whole situation man.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry for the unfortunate series of events Maine.

I don't mean to be a Monday morning qb here, but if I understand you:

....the landlady was loaded and tells you she called the cops.

....you rip out your plants and go running down the street.

.....the cops do show up, WITHOUT A WARRANT, and see you running away from them with a handful of pot????

.....they chase you down.

.....the cops are laughing at the drunk landlady?

.....and you get busted.

I think that's why it's important to stay calm in these situations.  Must be a small town you live in and the cops were probably there to check HER out more than you.  A simple "She's been getting crazy lately and accusing me of all kind of stuff" probably would have had them haunting her instead of you.

Again- sorry for the circumstances.  Tell your girl to get her card tomorrow.  If you can apply for one yourself.  Hopefully your previous stint was unrelated to mj.  I wish you good luck.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 9, 2011)

You should get a cigarette joint.  Go to her place, knock on the door and when she opens the door take a big drag and blow it right in her ugly face...........I mean hey.  It's just a rolled cig.  What's she gonna do?  Make a complaint that someone blew cig smoke in her face.  That would be a riot in the 911 dispatch center.....LOL!


----------



## burner (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow man, really sorry to hear that. I hope everything settles out ok. Karma's a *****, just remember that.


----------



## Erbal (Jun 10, 2011)

This was a pretty unfortunate event. Although I can sympathize with your reasons for grabbing the plants and running, I think reality is trying to teach you a lesson with experience. If you remember your 4th amendment rights and know how to use it properly, then you won't be forced to combine it with your 2nd amendment rights 

Although the way things are going in some states, 4th amendment rights mean nothing anymore.

I will keep you in my prayers man. You, your wife, and most importantly, your kid. I hope the best works out for you all.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jun 10, 2011)

You said that they did NOT read you your rights? If thats the case, then they must throw the case out and you cannot be charged with anything. Bring that point up if anything happens in the future. Have your girl testify and tell them to play the cops car camera. If its not heard on the tape then it didnt happen.

The judge will be forced to through it out regardless of what you did and youll be scott free with nothing struck against you.

Keep your head up man, and try your best to get the drunk driver off the road. What if she hit someone who has a child in the car? You got to call her in if she keeps it up.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know how it goes in Maine, but in most places, getting arrested for illegal activity is grounds for eviction. Instead of planning revenge, I'd be looking to relocate to another rental property that doesn't have a drunk landlord living on the property. Also, I'd count it as a life lesson and MAYBE even go so far as to run a background check on your next landlord or next door neighbor. 

Many years ago I had a drunk for a landlady. One night while I was at work she came into my place and let my little yorkie out. Her exscuse when I got right into her face at 4AM was that she was worried he was peeing on her carpet????? According to the contract, she had the right to enter IF she felt her property was in danger????? I knew it was a stretch but what do you do except protect yourself. The drunk slag was standing there on her porch yelling at me and telling me she wanted me to move. 

Well, I didn't wana live in that drama so I forfeited the deposit and I moved the first of the month. I was too mad to even talk to her and didn't bother with notice. There's probably as many messed up landlords as there are nightmare tennant experiences. Cut your losses and be prepared to relocate. Give your 30 day (or whatever your contract says) notice today so at least she has to return your deposit. She doesn't have to do that if she makes the first move and evicts you. Cover your tail and consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> DADGUM!!  Sorry to hear about that Maine.  To heck withthat drunken land lady..............more like "land "witch"!!!!!!  I don't know if it will help your case, but when you go to court, definitely mention the Miranda rights and the seat belt part of your arrest.  I don't know if it will help your case, but hopefully the cops will get a good tongue lashing.  Dude, just remember you and your fam are good people.  I just hope that land lady doesn't decide to go drunk driving and kill someone.  She's doing her body no good by drinking.  While she's long gone (dead) from cirrhosis of the liver, ya'll will be living happy healthy lives.  I know this is a real strain on you and your family.  It's some serious stuffand I'm not trying to make light of the situation by my sarcasm.  It's just I hate people like that witch.  Old drunken, nosy witchs annoy the hell outta me.



Miranda rights aren't given except in serious criminal cases...murder etc. You have no grounds to fight from that point of view...sorry! You can definitely complain and maybe even threaten to sue for putting you at risk for not putting you in the seatbelt...but doubtful at best! The cops won't get a tongue lashing, they'll likely not even hear about it at all....

So very sorry to hear this, Maine, definitely get a lawyer if they start playing hardball...and yes, be ready for CPS!


----------



## Hick (Jun 10, 2011)

Miranda rights protect you from giving evidence against yourself by running your mouth. Thats it. You're usually only Mirandized if they conduct a "post" arrest interview.

  But they still have you running ftom the apt' with an arm load of plants. I wouldn't count on the Miranda arguement to hold water  



> The police must advise suspects of their "Miranda Rights" - their right to remain silent, their right to an attorney, and the right to an appointed attorney if they are unable to afford counsel - *prior to conducting a custodial interrogation.* If a suspect is not in police custody (i.e., "under arrest"), the police do not have to warn him of his rights.
> 
> The police are very aware of when they have to read suspects their "Miranda Rights." The police will frequently question a suspect, specifically telling the suspect, "You are not under arrest, and are free to go. However, we would like you to answer some questions." After the suspect voluntarily answers questions, and sometimes if he refuses, he is arrested. The questioning, being voluntary and non-custodial, is usually admissible. *After arrest, the police may have no interest in further questioning, and thus may not ever read the suspect his "Miranda Rights."*


hXXp://www.expertlaw.com/library/criminal/miranda_rights.html


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2011)

After I got to the jail I told the COs that the cops never read me my rights and they said that is only on tv.  They said the only time your rights have to read is if you are going to be interegated.  Not sure if thats true but thats what they said.  

As for the landlord I am not going to try to get revenge in any way.  I seriously dont think she remembers any of it.  She is not a mean or trashy person at all.  She owns a few houses, drives a mercedes, and hangs out with milfs like women from that Real Housewives tv show.  She is not your typical poor drunk that you might be picturing.  

When she came to the door and said she called the cops she said they would be here in ten minutes I thought I had time to ditch the plants.  I had no idea that they were already outside, I basically ran right into them.  My adrenalin just kicked in and I ran.  They didnt even try to figure out was going on between the landlord and I and what our connection was.  They just arrested me, couldnt get a word out of her and left.  I think they were confused about the whole thing.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 10, 2011)

> I think they were confused about the whole thing.


They get a call from someone trashed, makes some sense but not much.
Someone was in the area and took the call.
Drunk Landlord carrying on, Dude running out the back with arm load of plants, wine bottles everywhere, and the drunk landlady still carrying on.
Yep I can see where it would get confusing. :laugh:
Cops always show up at the wrong time


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles Maine...that sucks.
Get that Medical bro....protect yourself.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got my new beans in the mail today.  Hows that for a kick in the balls.


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I just got my new beans in the mail today.  Hows that for a kick in the balls.




That just ain't right bro.....hope things work out for ya.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2011)

So the landlord just came, gave me her business card, and asked me to keep an eye on the building cause she is leaving for a while and there were intruders in her apartment the other night.  She has no idea what happened that night.  I kept asking her more questions and she starting shaking like she was crazy nervous and her armpits started pouring sweat and she looked like she was going to cry.  She is convinced that people broke into her place and were using the bathroom.  She is so scared that she has left with a friend and is not coming back for a while.  Can you say crazy!


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2011)

Maine dont walk....run away....fast. She is bonkers....:holysheep:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hand the keys to some local homeless folk and walk away merrily...


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2011)

Theres plenty of homeless people around.  Hobo jungle is right up the street.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2011)

I made a request to get an appointment with the only mj specific doctor known in the whole freakin state.  Four month waiting list and $300 dollars just to get in for an appointment.  I have heard countless stories from people that got there card from him.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you get on the list?


----------



## jesuse (Jun 11, 2011)

shoking times mh,,,, this old boot needs her mouth super glued shut,,,, what a dirty grass,,, id set some traps for her when she comes home steaming[drunk] some small fishing hooks and line should do the trik,,,hang them all round,,,sos she stumbels in to ,,,skoosh some cooking oil threw her letter box so when she comes home drunk walks threw her door and gos flat on her face,,,magots to iv found them to be good at geting to folks get from fishing stores,,, put them threw her letter box infest her gaff[i did so to a pub once caused them hasel for months]they biruy them selfs and turn in to blue botels[big nansty flys],,,, super glue is a great noise up to folks expeshily landlords put it in every hole and creek you see this will cause her all sorts of problems and  money[for locksmiths] put it in her key hole sos when she comes home drunk and finds her key wont go in her door,,,,thers lots of ways to skin a cat,,,i hope all goes well for you freind..././///peace [j]


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, Maine. I am so sorry to hear this distressing news. I hope for the best for you and your family.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2011)

In many states you cannot get a card if you have had a mj conviction--I hope this is not the case in Maine.

I do not understand why you pulled the plants and ran.  Your landlady was obviously very drunk.  When the cops got to your place, they would have seen that.  If you had answered the door and answered the cop's questions courteously, pointed out your landlady's drunken state and expressed confusion as to why she called the cops, you probably would have been okay.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to say she sounds very much to me someone on the bipolar spectrum, perhaps rapid cycling, who is likely self-medicating. I really do agree that if it's possible, move. She is not likely to get better if she is in denial, and using alcohol to deaden the voices/demons she thinks she hears. One thing you can be happy about, Maine, is that you're not related to her. Imagine having someone on that kind of destructive merry-go-round as a mother or close relative. It's such a heartbreaker. Stay strong, stay positive, stay safe. Try not to hate her--does not sound like she is in control of her life, and likely will never be. Self-medicating for bipolar issues using alcohol is very bad. However, I have known one bipolar person who was able to successfully use sativas for rapid cycling bipolar, so it kept the edge off the paranoia around others, allowed him to mellow out at home until the paranoia shifted. 
Good luck, Maine. I'm holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## mainechowder (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your bust MaineH. 

It's easy for people to point out what you "should have done", but its hard to act cool in those situations. 

My wife had the unpleasant experience of having a police officer knock on our front door about 10 years ago. I had a full grow op in the basement and she was home alone. She started freaking out and called me at work, very upset, before answering the door. I calmed her down and told her to answer the door. There was NO way he was there to bust us as no one knew I was growing. She did answer the door calmly and the cop said he was just following up on a noise complaint call regarding our 2 German Shepherds barking. The cop left with out incident and everything was fine. I hate to think about the out come if she was not able to get me on the phone. Her severe anxiety (I'm sure) would have tipped off the cop that there was something going on other than a couple of barking dogs. 

I'm sending a PM with a a little advice regarding your situation.

Good Luck with everything,

MaineC


----------



## Hick (Jun 12, 2011)

Shoot .. I ain't EVEN a cop, but a barefoot guy running down the street with an armload of mj plants would still peak my interest, too....

best o' luck Maine..


----------



## woodydude (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel for ya fella. It all sounds like one of those nightmare situations you hope never happens but all too often does.

I am glad you are not thinking of vengance, I feel sorry for the way people are brainwashed into thinking vengance is an answer to anything, it NEVER is. So for that you should be applauded.

I think one of the things that can be taken from this situation and maybe one of the reasons you shared your experience here is the warning to others. I have a plan in place should I need to get rid of evidence fast though in your case it would not have helped, it was all TOO fast!

The good Karma you have shown will come back for you and something unexpectedly good will happen, I just hope it is soon for you and your family.

Lots of love on its way over the ocean W


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 12, 2011)

THG- My girl was the one that went out into the hallway and talked to landlord while I got rid of the plant that I had just started trimming at the living room table.  When my girlfriend came back in she said that the landlord called the cops and they were on the way.  I asked her why the cops were called and my girl said because of marijuana.  So I instantly grabbed the plants and ran without question.  

Woody- My good karma never seems to pay off my brother.  My whole life Ive been known as the really nice guy that gets busted for everything.  I dont know why but I seem to learn the hard way on everything.  Im just that exception where a really nice guy lives the life of a criminal just because I get caught for everything.  Man Ive had it hard but I guess that makes me who I am and I guess its only going to get harder.  

I just had to spend a weeks pay to bail myself out and now I have to worry about getting a lawyer.  Plus I lost my bud and who knows what fines I met get.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> My good karma never seems to pay off my brother.  My whole life Ive been  known as the really nice guy that gets busted for everything.  I dont  know why but I seem to learn the hard way on everything.


Dude you are NOT alone brother. But the way I finally figured it...at least a way I could cope is that what ever I did in the last life will be paid off and the next life has got to be better. 
I prefer hot 110lb Ukrainian women and a mansion with weed all around it in the next life :rofl:
keep your chin up bud...you will get where you need to be so you can happy without worry soon enough.  keep them beans to the ready. Good things come to those that have to go through the "hell" first. 
:48:


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 12, 2011)

I know your right Mutt but its hard to see the good when I see myself getting sucked back into the court system that I thought I had left far behind.  The scarey thing is, that it doesnt matter how much of a good person I am or how much good Ive done, the only thing that matters is what kind of deal the DA is willing to offer my crappy lawyer of the day.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Did you get on the list?


 
Not sure yet.  I gave them all my info online and Im waiting for a response.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I know your right Mutt but its hard to see the good when I see myself getting sucked back into the court system that I thought I had left far behind.  The scarey thing is, that it doesnt matter how much of a good person I am or how much good Ive done, the only thing that matters is what kind of deal the DA is willing to offer my crappy lawyer of the day.



Hang in there bud. I know the feeling. I've been in every single part of the judicial system at some point or another for 6 years and I am not finished. not a fun place to be...but there will be an end bro. Just glad you were in a state you were in. Down my way....trust me much much worse. You would be doing 3-5 at least if we were in different shoes brother.
Keep that chin up bro...play the cards right and it won't be near as bad as you thought it would be.
FYI do NOT trust your lawyer to handle it. you follow up on his butt no matter how good everyone says he is. You make sure you understand EVERYTHING that is in everything you sign. Even after dealing with 10 lawyers in my life 1 got me screwed...landed me 30days for a simple poss. and the court sent me my fine money back just to prove a point at how pissed it was at me....all because my lawyer offended the court when he told me its not in my best ineterst to be there. I signed my crap on a hood of a car at the court parking lot LOL....misdemeanor my arse that was stone cold felony without the word behind it. only reason i slipped cuz I was tired of yearsd of court. The one that flew under my radar...figured "oh simple misdemeanor no biggie" WRONG!!!!! only person watching your a$s is yourself in this game bro. but being a fellow "head" you know these rules already  So you will be just fine  just laid down some FYI for the newbs that may read this. There is no code to live by in the judicial system. its dog eat dog. i myself will never snitch no matter the cost...but thats my choice..others in this life not so "hard" about it all....always watch your back NEWBs this ain't no playground.
:48:

edit: FYI everyone...doesn't take much to end up in court in the US. All it takes is having the wrong things happen at the wrong time. not much more  I have been a defendant a plantiff and a witness. The system is whacked...STAY THE HELL OUT OF IT!!!!

You need to vent maine consider my PM box a place to vent. I feel for ya bro,  it's just a thing dude


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hang in there maine.


----------



## thosedays (Jun 12, 2011)

that's harsh dude.... my sympathies go out to you.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 12, 2011)

So, how are things tonight Hammy?  I mean in ref to the bust.


----------



## Locked (Jun 12, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> So, how are things tonight Hammy?  I mean in ref to the bust.




The only busts I can comment on wld be my wife's.... 

I am on the east coast as well but mh had the problem with his landlord.


----------



## niteshft (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been away for awhile and was shocked when I read this. As a fellow Mainer I was truly saddened with the news.

 I don't know but, you did stop after the initial rush of adrenalin,(the fight or flight drug), so you did not resist, IMO. Since you stopped instead of them having to jump on you I think the treatment you got from them was overly aggressive and should be brought up. Seems to me all they had to do was tell you to put your hands behind your back. Did you have any bruising? If so, I would take pics of it. 

 I would definitely push the medical need and personally, I would express the unfairness of having to register and having your personal information out there. That isn't what the people voted for when the law was put into effect and the state never had that kind of control over the hard drugs like Oxy.

  Sounds to me like the drunken slut was jealous of your family life and retaliated because of it. I hope everything goes well for you and your family my friend.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words my friends.  I know my charges are minor but once you get sucked into the court system they have a way of hanging on to you.  One year of probabation turns into five years really easily.  

Niteshift-I have no defense about them being rough with me.  Any judge or DA would side with the cops for sure.  I didnt run far and I did stop when they yelled at me but I guess all it takes is a couple steps and they can call that resisting.  I will def be bringing that up though.  When you said that the drunk the slut was jealous of the family life that brought back a little memory.  When we first moved in we were dealing with the landlords friend who is also a realtor and she told us that the landlord had a miscarraige a little while ago and that it had really messed her up and she hasnt really been the same.  That probably explains all of the exccesive drinking and secluding herself in her apt.  She has got to be 50 years old so I dont know what shes doing trying to have a baby anyways.  She sees me and my little girl every day and it prob brings up a lot of emotion inside her. 

Again thanks for all the support yall.


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The only busts I can comment on wld be my wife's....
> 
> I am on the east coast as well but mh had the problem with his landlord.



  I'm listenin'....:confused2:...










:rofl: :rofl:...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 13, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I've been away for awhile and was shocked when I read this. As a fellow Mainer I was truly saddened with the news.
> 
> I don't know but, you did stop after the initial rush of adrenalin,(the fight or flight drug), so you did not resist, IMO. Since you stopped instead of them having to jump on you I think the treatment you got from them was overly aggressive and should be brought up. Seems to me all they had to do was tell you to put your hands behind your back. Did you have any bruising? If so, I would take pics of it.
> 
> ...



Dark alley, running suspect, armload of something....could have been a killer with a gun.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2011)

> Since you stopped instead of them having to jump on you I think the treatment you got from them was overly aggressive


and? hate to break it to ya, but they are sending swat to collect student loans now. They are storming houses and killing peoples dogs for simple possession. They will rip someone from the car slam em on the ground and search everything without a warrant because they had probable cause from the "odor of marijuana". 
Unless that cops punched or beat the suspect ON camera...it's a pipe dream to try to fight it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your trouble MH. Im sure it will be just slap on the wrist.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2011)

Dang!  That's some wild shizzle right there.  In Texas they would have thrown the book at ya.  

I hope it all turns out ok.

But yea, I agree with the other folk who say find a new place to live.  That's one loony arse landlady!!!!!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

*I would express the unfairness of having to register and having your personal information out there. That isn't what the people voted for when the law was put into effect and the state never had that kind of control over the hard drugs like Oxy.*

Not sure about where you are, but we have a choice whether we want our info shared with LEO or not...supposedly. There's a box you either check or not regarding sharing info. My thought is this is so LEO knows the card is legit if I am stopped, but I would rather them not knowing unless and until then anyway. My lawyer did advise me to "call the cops and let them know you're growing".....


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> and? hate to break it to ya, but they are sending swat to collect student loans now.



No they aren't.  Stop repeating that stupid internet myth.  That dudes wife was wanted on multiple felony fraud charges it had nothing to do with her outstanding student loans.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Got charged with cultivation of marijuana and resisting arrest. My beligerant drunk landlord called the cops cause she was wasted and thought someone was trying to break into the building and they had a gun which is complete bull. I had just started trimming my Chem OG plant when she came to the door and accused my girlfriend and I of being drug dealers. We grow only for ourselves and never have company over so I dont know why she thinks we are dealers. We both work full time and have a two year old girl so we are both busy and only really smoke in the evenings when our day is windeing down. I am no criminal. Nowadays for fun I take my daughter to the playground or bring her to the dog park or beach. I am just an ordinary guy that likes to smoke bud. My landlords drinking is much more dangerous than my smoking but some people are just closed minded about this stuff. She is from Great Britain and drinks like a fish so I figured she would most likely be cool with smoking. She had no idea about the plants she could just smell it every day when we smoked it and I think she was so trashed last night that she didnt even know what she was doing. I would be surprised if she remembers any of it today. So anyways, once she said the cops were coming I ran straight to the tent pulled them all out of the dirt and ran down the back hallway and out into the ally way. I ran around the front of the building and there was a cop about five feet away at my front door. I just ran as fast as I could with a handfull of plants around the building and down a side street and the cop was yelling from behind. I quickly realised I wasnt wearing shoes and I was running on a tar road with a bunch of pebbles and i knew I was screwed. So I stopped and they arrested me without a word but first they had to sit on me for 20 minutes and push my face into the tar with his hand and his knee drove into my back and I could barely breath(I have pretty bad asthma). Embarressed in front of the whole F-ing neighborhood. Then they put me in the cop car cuffed and didnt put a seatbelt on me. Its illegal in Maine to not have a seat belt on. They took me to jail without telling me my rights or telling me what the charges were. I got charged with cultivation of marijuana and resisting arrest. They counted the two branches that I was trimming as two whole seperate plants. So needless to say the indoor op is shut down. They havent come back with the warrent yet like they said but the place is clean now. Thank god for the the great outdoors in Maine.:hubba:


 
Wow Buddy,

Look its only ironic I come across this thread only after just posting on another thread about this same situation, running out in your skinnys to toss the babies to the side like some kinda murder weapon. Although my only time being cop-handled like that was when I truly was door kicked in on a handful of years back. With thing alot worse than cultivation.

However this war we speak of on these websites is only one we can win when we STOP RUNNING. STOP BEING SCARED. STOP TOSSING OUR BABIES TO THE SIDE LIKE A MURDER WEAPON.

ITS A PLANT!

Why should we be treated like criminals. For the time be just use good ol mother nature. Find out on here the best strains to grow in your climate and get it going right away for your own sake. The next time this happens dont run, dont hide, welcome the officer in to meet your family. Let him know your here to stay. Maybe next time he'll vote for legalization. Just so it wont be so awkward to have to arrest you again.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Wow Buddy,
> 
> Look its only ironic I come across this thread only after just posting on another thread about this same situation, running out in your skinnys to toss the babies to the side like some kinda murder weapon. Although my only time being cop-handled like that was when I truly was door kicked in on a handful of years back. With thing alot worse than cultivation.
> 
> ...



:doh:  If only it were so easy.....


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :doh: If only it were so easy.....


 
Its just that kind of attitude that allows you to fall victim to unfair regulation. Stand up man what did you do wrong? Who did you harm? No one dont be so ashamed Sir. Represent yourself and this herb proudly. :doh:


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> The next time this happens dont run, dont hide, welcome the officer in to meet your family. Let him know your here to stay.


 
No offence, but this is horrible advice.

Im sure Maine knows he should have gone outside and spoke to the police, not invite them into your home.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> No offence, but this is horrible advice.
> 
> Im sure Maine knows he should have gone outside and spoke to the police, not invite them into your home.


 
Okay fair enough. Maybe I was being a little too symbolic. However running obviously wasnt the greatest idea either. Remember? He did get an extra charge for it. Most likely it will be dropped but the judge will still look at the fact that he obviously knows what the consequences are for his actions and was fully aware of its regulation. Not good for the defense.

So nooffense to you either but I have had extensive experience with court systems. I know you dont know this so Im not trying to be an a-hole but running is the last thing you should ever do when law enforcement is after you.

Invite them in? Okay No. However do go outside and speak calmly to the authorities, they WILL respect you for it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

and most importantly they cant enter your home without a warrant.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> and most importantly they cant enter your home without a warrant.




Unfortunately I believe they now can....at least in the states. Some Dog Farts about if they believe they hear you destroying evidence....total loss of our rights and a sad sad day for America.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I believe they now can....at least in the states. Some Dog Farts about if they believe they hear you destroying evidence....total loss of our rights and a sad sad day for America.


 
See the thing is the Police WILL get a warrant if they feel they need to. So basically if you cant calmly talk away the officers than most likely you'll end up panicking and landing yourself into even more of a criminal appearance.

This was the point I was trying to make. He looked like a criminal because he handled himself as a criminal would. 

WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS ARE WE?

In alot of states they cannot enter your home unless the door is open and no one responds to their name being called. They have to announce the entrance and cannot attempt to detain you unless you give them a reason. People love to throw around the search warrant, but what is so commonly misunderstood is that warrants can be delivered in 20-30 mins. Alls it takes is a call and a legit reasoning.

THINGS MAY NOT ALWAYS HOLD UP IN COURT BUT THE GUY LOST HIS STUFF NONE THE LESS. SO A LOSS JUST AS BAD. IF NOT WORSE.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

But they wouldnt have had a legit reason for a warrant.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

philly.com/philly/news/nation_world/20110113_Court_weighs_home_no-warrant_search.html


This is what I am talking about...


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> philly.com/philly/news/nation_world/20110113_Court_weighs_home_no-warrant_search.html
> 
> 
> This is what I am talking about...


 

Some know i am Canadian so who cares what the Canadian says but that is severly screwed up.

It is in direct contradiction of your 4th amendment imo.

Sounds like they are trying to rewrite your Constitution.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Some know i am Canadian so who cares what the Canadian say but that is severly screwed up.
> 
> It is in direct contradiction of your 4th amendment imo.
> 
> Sounds like they are trying to rewrite your Constitution.




I care what "the Canadian " says and I agree 100 percent with you....Some f'd up Dog Farts fo sho....


----------



## Roddy (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Its just that kind of attitude that allows you to fall victim to unfair regulation. Stand up man what did you do wrong? Who did you harm? No one dont be so ashamed Sir. Represent yourself and this herb proudly. :doh:



Telling ANYONE to beg a cop in to be arrested is purely insane, please don't try to tell me my attitude is a problem for thinking this. 

Let's use common sense....please!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Telling ANYONE to beg a cop in to be arrested is purely insane, please don't try to tell me my attitude is a problem for thinking this.
> 
> Let's use common sense....please!


 
:doh: Nevermind Good Luck Sir!


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Telling ANYONE to beg a cop in to be arrested is purely insane, please don't try to tell me my attitude is a problem for thinking this.
> 
> Let's use common sense....please!


Roddy did you see this post?



			
				AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Okay fair enough. Maybe I was being a little too  symbolic. However running obviously wasnt the greatest idea either.  Remember? He did get an extra charge for it. Most likely it will be  dropped but the judge will still look at the fact that he obviously  knows what the consequences are for his actions and was fully aware of  its regulation. Not good for the defense.
> 
> So nooffense to you either but I have had extensive experience with  court systems. I know you dont know this so Im not trying to be an  a-hole but running is the last thing you should ever do when law  enforcement is after you.
> 
> Invite them in? Okay No. However do go outside and speak calmly to the authorities, they WILL respect you for it.




He was joking....Sometimes it takes a bit to get used to new members sense of humor and the way they post.... keep in mind we can't read inflection.  I know I hve posted sarcastic things before thinking everyone will know I am kidding only to find out no did...lol


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 16, 2011)

Our constitutional rights went out the window a while back. Not mj related, actually, no idea how it happened, but a while back was sitting on my computer late night. (Computer is in my front room where peeking through the blinds, you can see through from my front porch). Well it's like midnight, wife and kids are sleeping, I ripped a bowl after the kids went down so I'm golden in a manner of speaking. *POUND POUND POUND* ***?........ *POUND POUND POUND*.... I jump up fling the door open with a baseball bat, cop pulls his gun. (Mind you i'm lit as a mofo). I put the bat down, say "uhh, can i help you?" Cop " can you show me some ID?" Gun still pointed at me. Me " uhh, gimmie a second" Shut the door behind me and he pushes it open, gun on my back as I walk to get my wallet. I show him my ID, address is not this address cause I had moved, tells me to step outside. By this time I was getting pissed. Said why are you pounding on my door, waking my kids, and hassling me? He said an annonymous tip of someone in a hooded sweatshirt lurking out front of this address. I reply, yeah! Me, the edit homeowner having a smoke on my porch! Needless to say, our rights are gone. The cops can do whatever they want. Make our lives miserable, and if they are wrong, find a loophole to make it right. 
All that said, talking it out, OUTSIDE,  instead of running would have probably went over much better, and Maine would still have his girls. Lesson learned hopefully for all of us.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Roddy did you see this post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I also read this: 

*Originally Posted by AlkaloidContent
Its just that kind of attitude that allows you to fall victim to unfair regulation. Stand up man what did you do wrong? Who did you harm? No one dont be so ashamed Sir. Represent yourself and this herb proudly.* 

May have been a joke, but......


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Our constitutional rights went out the window a while back. Not mj related, actually, no idea how it happened, but a while back was sitting on my computer late night. (Computer is in my front room where peeking through the blinds, you can see through from my front porch). Well it's like midnight, wife and kids are sleeping, I ripped a bowl after the kids went down so I'm golden in a manner of speaking. *POUND POUND POUND* ***?........ *POUND POUND POUND*.... I jump up fling the door open with a baseball bat, cop pulls his gun. (Mind you i'm lit as a mofo). I put the bat down, say "uhh, can i help you?" Cop " can you show me some ID?" Gun still pointed at me. Me " uhh, gimmie a second" Shut the door behind me and he pushes it open, gun on my back as I walk to get my wallet. I show him my ID, address is not this address cause I had moved, tells me to step outside. By this time I was getting pissed. Said why are you pounding on my door, waking my kids, and hassling me? He said an annonymous tip of someone in a hooded sweatshirt lurking out front of this address. I reply, yeah! Me, the F-ing homeowner having a smoke on my porch! Needless to say, our rights are gone. The cops can do whatever they want. Make our lives miserable, and if they are wrong, find a loophole to make it right.
> All that said, talking it out, OUTSIDE,  instead of running would have probably went over much better, and Maine would still have his girls. Lesson learned hopefully for all of us.



Hind sight is 20/20!


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm with Alkaloid on this one.  If their at your house because of someone calling about drugs, their probably coming in any way.  Why not be polite and cooperative.  Show them your not a criminal by not acting like one.  Peace to all.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm with Alkaloid on this one. If their at your house because of someone calling about drugs, their probably coming in any way. Why not be polite and cooperative. Show them your not a criminal by not acting like one. Peace to all.


 
Thank you and Hamster you as well. I dont mean to just shut off liek that but this convo is slowlyworking its way into a politics convo and its not something that will end well, we all live in different areas with different social and political views on MJ.

The same goes for having it in your vehicle. If you just hide your stuff good and let them do a quick search if they ask they wont go through the extra trouble like they will the second time around, with warrants and dogs. They most likely will just check under the mats, glovebox, under the seats, etc. If you refuse and they get a feeling about you, they will gladly sit in their A/C cruiser waiting for the Judge to grant a quick warrant on some grounds that are totally false to begin with.

The idea behind this type of law enforcement is, while you may not end up in jail, they still end up with the MJ. Get it?

Unfortunately we live in a world where the rules and regulations are overlapping themselves and causing re-structuring, which is failing, and looholes. Dont for one second think that the other side of the law will not use these loopholes to full advantage. After all, we do.

No harm done.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 16, 2011)

Poor Wiener...


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 16, 2011)

So the cops showed up at my place earlier to do a random search.  I was leaving as the cop was pulling up and I drove off right in front of him not knowing that my license is suspended.  I went to the DMV to register my new car and the guy behind the counter told me that my license was suspended so I got it all taken care of.  Aparently it has been under suspension for four months and I have had no idea.  So when I got home the cop was still there waiting and he ran right up to me and told me my license was suspended and I had to give the whole story how I didnt know and that I just took care of it.  This was def the coolest cop Ive ever met.  He told me some weed stories, and we laughed about my crazy landlord,  and he told me pot is no big deal with the local cops around here as long as its for personal use.   I wish I had run into him with my plants and not the other cop.  He did a quick search of my place and then left.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 16, 2011)

I have no faith in my constitution rights when it comes to law enforcement.  Once in a while you find a cool cop but the majority of them are on a power trip and looking for any reason to piss on you.  If I had left my plants in the closet and not run they still would have come into my place weather they had reason to or not.  If my landlord calls the cops and tells them Im growing and dealing, they will be coming into my apartment no matter what you might think.  All they have to do is say they smell mj and they can come right in.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> So the cops showed up at my place earlier to do a random search. I was leaving as the cop was pulling up and I drove off right in front of him not knowing that my license is suspended. I went to the DMV to register my new car and the guy behind the counter told me that my license was suspended so I got it all taken care of. Aparently it has been under suspension for four months and I have had no idea. So when I got home the cop was still there waiting and he ran right up to me and told me my license was suspended and I had to give the whole story how I didnt know and that I just took care of it. This was def the coolest cop Ive ever met. He told me some weed stories, and we laughed about my crazy landlord, and he told me pot is no big deal with the local cops around here as long as its for personal use. I wish I had run into him with my plants and not the other cop. He did a quick search of my place and then left.


 
This is hilarious because long story short I basically had a local cop tell me the same thing. They really dont personally care as long as your not contributing to the criminal factor in MJ. Such as high profile grows, dealings with gangs to sell, or just plain selling it yourself to the public. 

This is why I overlystated about letting them in and calmy explaining yourself. Although going outside and calmly explaining yourself is the best option obviously, but they would have came in, thats when you sand up for yourself and your HUMAN right. Just remain silent is what everyone tells you. Its the best option to take once your incriminated. Before that point just remain calm, dont incriminate yourself. You also do not have to say anything without a lawyer present. Even at your residence. However this resiliency leads them to think your up to something. SO just be yourself. You may have some plants in the closet, but until they see it why freak? Even once they see it, why freak? You can just be silent and let the cuff you and be on your way to processing, or go ahead and when they start asking questions, answer with quick yes and no if you can or let them know right away its for personal use, you use it for X medical condition. Thats it! They still HAVE to take the plants and charge you, its the job they took they have to do it. However when you would have gone to court and the officer told his side of the story, the judge would then see that you are calm as can be about your personal grow, your not a criminal, you dont feel as if your a criminal, so therefore you would have gotten the good ol slappy on the wristy. 

Not saying that you wouldnt have had to go through the same minimum sentencing, but remember judges can suspend most if not all that time in exchange for clean drug tests, etc for a specific timeframe.

Now unfortunately you cant state your innocense so well because even you freaked out and cut loose like some sort of criminal. Medical MJ patients (that are recognized as one) dont run, why should we?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 16, 2011)

Herm said:
			
		

> No they aren't.  Stop repeating that stupid internet myth.  That dudes wife was wanted on multiple felony fraud charges it had nothing to do with her outstanding student loans.



I just read the refuted claims this morning but.....several points.
Court of law dictates that both sides of the story must be heard. We cannot say either side is true or false.
does it matter? did they stake out the house prior to jack booting the house?
Did they knock and inform prior to executing the warrant? Did they have any evidence she was there besides a marriage cert? It's the point. 

So you're saying fraud is now a violent crime and the offenders are considered armed and dangerous? Fugitive from justice? Direct violent threat against law enforcement? No search for paper work is all they were supposed to go in for. Where was the arrest warrant for this man? Why did he have to be so forcibly detained? 




> The search allowed for the seizure of any student financial aid documents, W2 forms and electronic communications.





> One of Wright's neighbors, a woman who  identified herself only as Becky, saw the raid, which started at 6:45  a.m. and lasted until at least 10:45 a.m., she said.
> "They surrounded the house; it was like a  task force of SWAT team," she told the station. "They all had guns. They  dragged him out in his boxer shorts, threw him to the ground and  handcuffed him."




​
source foxnews




​


----------

